# APRIL FOOLS - Announcement: The Librarian



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2007)

Folks,

Unfortunately I am posting today to announce that I have asked Vern to step down as Army.ca Staff, due to her recent actions related to unauthorized changes to member profiles.

This was not an easy decision, Vern was a valued member of the Staff and brought a fresh, unique perspective to the job. However, I feel that profiles are inviolable and tampering with them for any reason - especially entertainment - is an abuse of power.

I have also stressed the importance of member privacy and data integrity to the remaining Staff, to ensure no similar incidents occur in future.

Thank-you for your understanding, and I apologize that this had to occur.


Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2007)

Mike, Thank you...................I was starting to get quite pissed at that whole situation.


----------



## Bane (1 Apr 2007)

I was wondering what happened with my profile!!! 
I'm glad you guys caught who was at fault, shameful actions! Just Shameful!


----------



## navymich (1 Apr 2007)

Mike,

I would like to take this opportunity to thank you and your staff for your vigilance on matters such as these.  I am grown up enough to post here that I was one of the ones who put in a complaint about this, and what I saw as a strong abuse of authority.  I can only hope that this does not change the integrity of the forum itself, as I am sure everyone will be tiptoeing around for quite awhile now.

Cheers,

Mich


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2007)

Thanks for your understanding, it was a very tough call to make, however we view the sanctity of a person's profile - and by extension their privacy - as paramount.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Apr 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank you and your staff for your vigilance on matters such as these.


+1. Hopfully, this matter does not happen again.


----------



## Danjanou (1 Apr 2007)

Well sorry if I don’t grab my torch and join the mob here.

We have something called innocent until proven guilty in our society and I was under the impression we were discussing this through mod channels Mike. 

You are entitled to unilateral action as it is YOUR site, however I thought it was agreed that you would wait until you had the rest of the staff's input. To me it's a cheap shot doing this over a weekend when most of the D/S are not online or available. As long as you’re taking away staff titles, add mine to the list effective now.


----------



## GAP (1 Apr 2007)

I don't sanction what was done by Vern. period.

That given, Vern was an excellent Mod, and was generally well liked. I have seen her add clarity where it was desperately needed. She will be sorely missed. 

I assume she got too involved in some of the razzing that goes on here and went to far. OK, who here has not screwed up? Careful, glass houses are hard to repair. 

I think a warning would have been taken to heart and solved the problem....this, kinda overkill, but it's done. It is Mike site, his rules, and they are very clear. 

I hope that sometime in the future Vern is invited back as a Mod.


----------



## Burrows (1 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> +1. Hopfully, this matter does not happen again.


e-mommy can't protect you now Mr. Baker.

Personally, I liked Verns little tweeks.  I felt they were very much needed to keep the boards wondering.  Mike you made a HORRIBLE decision without considering all the pros to vern being a member of the D/S.  What happened to the D/S warning system eh?

I'm with Danjanou.

Screw you guys.


----------



## Pte_Martin (1 Apr 2007)

Hopefully everything will get sorted out an Vern will be back soon maybe on another day????


----------



## muskrat89 (1 Apr 2007)

I guess the wheat is separating from the chaff. Vern's little Moderator fan club is sulking. Too bad. She wasn't above our rules.

+1 Mike


----------



## Gunner (1 Apr 2007)

As one of the army.ca elder's I fully support this decision.


----------



## navymich (1 Apr 2007)

Out with the old, in with the new.  This board is about the military, why not run modships like that too, like a mess.  Get nominations going, elect them in, and change them around yearly.  Give everyone a chance to experience some leadership around here.  And maybe some members will also realize what the undertaking mods have.  It's obvious by some the previous posts from other mods, that they are like children pouting and crying when they don't get what they are used to.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Apr 2007)

I nominate airmich then.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Apr 2007)

Mike...who do you think keeps this site running smoothly? Its us mods, thats who. Occassionally we have to get our hands dirty so you keep looking good otherwise this site becomes militaryphotos.net. Oopps, sorry it already is on its way. :

I am out of here as well.

As Johnny Paycheck used to say:
Take this Job and shove it>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2007)

Ok I'm lost here with what Vern might have or have not done. She is a valuable member of this community and I hope that this issue gets resloved quickly.


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2007)

Mike,

I would have thought that a little bit of private coaching session should have been applied to resolve the rough edges displayed by Vern.

Just my opinion....

(myself being one of the individuals who'se profile was tweaked in jest)

Chimo!


----------



## Franko (1 Apr 2007)

I've just had about had enough enough of this "touchy feely bullshyte" on this site....it's called Army.ca not "Politically Correct dot see eh"

Fer cripes sake I go away for a few weeks and all of you lost your spines and your credibility.

Whaaaaaaa.....whaaaaaa, here comes the waaambulance. Want some cheese with your whine?

Vern was here doing a great job and taking out the trash and some tail tucked JTF wannabe cries foul and you all take cover from them.

I've just about had enough of this crap....Mike get some intestinal fortitude will you....


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2007)

Wow,

I get back from work and....

lovely. Just friggin lovely.

Mike,  

You have a great site and you know what I think of it. Although I don't respect the reasoning, I'll respect the decision. It is your site after all.

For all of you out there so friggin' eager to replace me before my cadaver is even cold...I wish you the best of luck. You'll need it because you all so obviously think it's a pretty easy thing to deal with asshats in tinfoil hats, numpties, and just plain old whiners, that's right...whiners every day. I'll get over it, I'm sure; after all I volunteered to do the job..a fact which many of you seem to forget about the mods on this site.

Vern


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2007)

Folks, this is getting out of control, let's try to keep things civil. As I've said, the decision was not made lightly, let's not let this cause a rift in the entire community.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2007)

OK guys/gals lets not dogpile on Mike.



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> As I've said, the decision was not made lightly, let's not let this cause a rift in the entire community.





			
				The Librarian said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> You have a great site and you know what I think of it. Although I don't respect the reasoning, I'll respect the decision. It is your site after all.
> 
> Vern



Both sides seem to have come to an understanding. Lets not start any mud slinging.

My 2 cents, please take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Apr 2007)

+1 Sapper. Let's not go out of control.


----------



## muskrat89 (1 Apr 2007)

Mike - If it's OK, I'm locking this. We can sort things out in the Mod area.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Apr 2007)

Well once again it has been proven, that the fun has ended.

Not once, were we at all brought into the loop, on what was going on.

Correct me if I am wrong, are we not a reflection of our Military society??  Was this not the type of attitude the was rotting our military to the core?   Keep thinks silent, and destroy those you politically feel did something wrong Mike?

Why don't you tell the truth to the masses, as there is more to this than Vern changing post counts.

There was dissention amongst the ranks, as I can recall some "elder" members pining about.

Take my staff banner, I would rather lurk as a poster than be part of such an oppressive group as the senior staff.

dileas

tess


----------



## Franko (1 Apr 2007)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Mike - If it's OK, I'm locking this. We can sort things out in the Mod area.



And I'll just open it up again....we can be at this all day.

Nope, this is going to get ugly. I've had enough of "behind closed doors" bullshyte.

Sweep it under the rug eh? Not on yer life.


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Apr 2007)

I've been waiting all morning for this thread.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2007)

...and with that the clock has rolled over to noon so I guess we can officially call it.

Thanks to everyone who participated in this April Fools thread, Vern is of course too valuable to let out of our sight. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2007)

:brickwall:  Doh! I've been had.........


Time to go mental now.......



 :sniper:


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Apr 2007)

Oy vey, I figured once I saw the date. You fool Mike.......bloody fool!


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ...and with that the clock has rolled over to noon so I guess we can officially call it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who participated in this April Fools thread, Vern is of course too valuable to let out of our sight.
> 
> ...



OK,

Can you give me back my darn banner now??  >


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Apr 2007)

I see keep it that way,

Vern was beginning to get out of hand any ways.

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Apr 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> :brickwall:  Doh! I've been had.........
> 
> 
> Time to go mental now.......
> ...


You have been had?! I thought that there would be a coup next....


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Apr 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> e-mommy can't protect you now Mr. Baker.


Oh yes she can  ;D


----------



## navymich (1 Apr 2007)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I've been waiting all morning for this thread.



You and me both E.R.!  I was wondering what Mike had cooked up for this year after last years "DND takeover".  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2007)

Heheh, we've been working on this one for a couple of weeks... we actually had plans to go a bit further with it, but because of my late start  :-[ we didn't get as far as we'd hoped before the deadline.

Thanks to everyone who helped, wittingly or not.


----------



## navymich (1 Apr 2007)

Do you have the "outtakes" as per last year?  Those are always fun to read too.


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2007)

Yes, and thanks to all of you who also unwittingly played into this plan by buying my manipulation of Mr. Wallace's record breaking 10 000 posts and the date on which it occured!!  >

And for Geo, I still think you are a ferret!!  ;D

And Tess,

Cancel my garter order!!


----------



## TN2IC (1 Apr 2007)

Mike, I am trying to quit smoking. And this stunt ain't helping. Now I have to listen to the 9er. 


TN2IC Out


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2007)

Vern,

You'll always be a witch in my books  >


----------



## warspite (1 Apr 2007)

Yes the tyrany has finnaly ended.... Vern's authority is at an end....
......
.....
.....
....oh
.....
....uhhhmmmmm
.....
....hahahah.... funnny.... yes.... very funny....
What I mean to say is that.... uhmmmm........ GO VERN...

....Warspite flees and hides under his bed


----------



## xo31@711ret (2 Apr 2007)

Man, I started to read this earlier..then I couldn't get on site for awhile...thought this thread might be the 'avril poisson' (sp; niner and spawn are franco); made me think, this has gotta be a prank; especially concerning Vern (no offence to the rest, but I consider her one of the best mods). As I continued to read after getting back on, I started to swing to the dark side: 'this has the making of a good soap opera!'

-good one Troops  ;D


----------



## KevinB (2 Apr 2007)

Fuck -- BigRed twigged me about this (pre April fools admission) -- since it was the 2nd of April for those of us in Iraq and Afgan - it was a wee bit bizzare.  Knowing Vern and yet most of the DS as well it did no jibe.  Anyway glad to see it was a hoax (and no beers fro you Mike at the next visit --- or you can pay Ed's scotch bill  )


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Apr 2007)

I learned last year, not to view army.ca before noon on April fools  ;D.  At least mike didn't say he was selling to the forces  :.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Apr 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> or you can pay Ed's scotch bill  )



......so mankind has solved that little problem called 'infinity', did we??


----------

